# Weird Vibes



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

This has happened to me 3 times now in the past week. I can just about replicate it everytime. 2017 Diesel Sedan Auto 
10,xxx miles. 

When driving up the main drag in town (transitions from 35-45mph in this particular spot) my car has a very noticeable vibration, I can't really hear anything, just feel it. I haven't tried rolling the window down to see if it's noticeable noisy like that. Seems to be around 40-50mph, the road in question does start to climb a hill, not steep but very long. 

Car seems to vibrate worse when I try to pick up speed, almost as if I have it in to low a gear to pull the speed I need. Kinda like its lugging and then the more gas I give it, it gets worse then will stop and take off. Feels like it drops once the trans decides I'm applying enough throttle to downshift. If I hit the same spot around 50 and speed up abruptly it will never happen. Just if I cruise Into the hill about 40 and want to increase my throttle input to increase my speed because of the hill. 

It really feels to me like th car is stuttering or missing heavily when it does this, not a wheel bearing or bent rim, nothing like that. Just feels like the transmission is lugging the engine to the point of it feeling like it's slowly stalling, until I give it the juice and then it's gone.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

What are the RPMs at when this is happening?


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

When the vibrating starts I'm probably around 2-2.5 but if I feed into (making the vibrations worse) the car will almost drop to below 1K. I can make it go away once it starts, by feeding it alot of throttle.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

That sounds a lot like what mine was doing. I thought it was the flywheel, but it ended up being a bad fuel injector. It really confused me because feeding it throttle settled it down. Starting out it shuddered really hard and then there was kind of a shimmy at highway speed if I was just barely on the throttle. It seemed a lot like it was related to loading and unloading the driveline, which is part of why I thought it was the flywheel.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

johnmo said:


> That sounds a lot like what mine was doing. I thought it was the flywheel, but it ended up being a bad fuel injector. It really confused me because feeding it throttle settled it down. Starting out it shuddered really hard and then there was kind of a shimmy at highway speed if I was just barely on the throttle. It seemed a lot like it was related to loading and unloading the driveline, which is part of why I thought it was the flywheel.


8 weeks out of 38 is 21% of your ownership, that is unacceptable, have you contacted GM at a customer service level? I don’t know what your lemon laws are in your state but I would look into it. I think you drive a lot like I do and you shouldn’t be having these issues. I have had mine in the shop two different times in 26 months and 58k miles on a gen 1, both times were for one or two days. I hope your car gets better and more reliable.

A fuel injector issue would cause all sorts of drive ability issues.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

IndyDiesel said:


> 8 weeks out of 38 is 21% of your ownership, that is unacceptable, have you contacted GM at a customer service level? I don’t know what your lemon laws are in your state but I would look into it. I think you drive a lot like I do and you shouldn’t be having these issues. I have had mine in the shop two different times in 26 months and 58k miles on a gen 1, both times were for one or two days. I hope your car gets better and more reliable.


8 weeks out of 44 total is 18%, but, yeah, pretty ridiculous. It'll be 9 weeks this Thursday. I'm guessing I'll get my car back this week, but that's just a guess based on past experience. Three weeks at a time seems to be a thing.

I reviewed the lemon law and I'm outside of all the parameters. Too many miles. Too much time. Not enough recurrences of exactly the same problem.

The last two trips to the shop I've opened tickets with GM support. I can't see where it's made any difference. I just get another person telling me they're doing all they can.

I was looking at and seriously considering older VW TDIs (non-dieselgate models.) I went with the Cruze because I didn't want the hassles of keeping an older car on the road. Using time in service as the primary metric, the Cruze has been the most unreliable vehicle I've ever owned.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

johnmo said:


> 8 weeks out of 44 total is 18%, but, yeah, pretty ridiculous. It'll be 9 weeks this Thursday. I'm guessing I'll get my car back this week, but that's just a guess based on past experience. Three weeks at a time seems to be a thing.
> 
> I reviewed the lemon law and I'm outside of all the parameters. Too many miles. Too much time. Not enough recurrences of exactly the same problem.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, hope they get it sorted out. Three weeks per issue seems like a lot, any chance another dealer might benefit you? I live close to several Chevy dealers, many do not. Most with gen 1 diesels issues were confined to just emission related issues, your car issues don’t seem confined to just emission issues, flywheel, fuel injector, and a sensor or something, I am probably leaving stuff out. Hope you have many good miles ahead.

Maybe share your concerns with the Chevy dealer you purchased it from and see if they can strike a deal with GM to take the car back. It has happened before on here.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

IndyDiesel said:


> Thanks for the update, hope they get it sorted out. Three weeks per issue seems like a lot, any chance another dealer might benefit you? I live close to several Chevy dealers, many do not. Most with gen 1 diesels issues were confined to just emission related issues, your car issues don’t seem confined to just emission issues, flywheel, fuel injector, and a sensor or something, I am probably leaving stuff out. Hope you have many good miles ahead.
> 
> Maybe share your concerns with the Chevy dealer you purchased it from and see if they can strike a deal with GM to take the car back. It has happened before on here.


Well, it's ready to pick up this afternoon, so we'll see how it goes from here.

I don't really have much trouble with the dealer. They are the closest to where I work and pretty convenient. They've been good to work with other than the amount of time the car is off the road. I don't think I can pin the time on them either. A lot of the time they've been waiting on parts.

So far the only repeat offenders are emissions sensors and the Android Auto/USB on the head unit. I knew there would be emissions stuff when I signed up to buy a new, first run (in the US) engine. I'm pretty disappointed with the head unit problems. Android Auto is a short-list feature for me.

I can't figure how GM would be able to cook up a deal where I would come out even. Factoring in depreciation with the number of miles I drive and the cost (though modest) of the extended warranty, I'm surely quite upside-down on the loan. I'm a patient man playing the long game with this car, but it does need to settle down with the shop time. It is getting tiresome.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Keep us posted, hope your shop time is behind you. I assume they have been providing a loaner. You a more patient man and a better man than me, I know the diesel doesn’t have a spark plug, but I would have blown one before now.:th_dblthumb2:


----------

